# Tom Hanks lästert über Markus Lanz und 'Wetten, dass...?



## beachkini (5 Nov. 2012)

​*Eigentlich schien sich Hollywoodstar Tom Hanks, 56, bei der letzten "Wetten, dass...?"-Sendung bestens zu amüsieren, doch Hanks ist wohl einfach nur ein sehr guter Profischauspieler:*

Wie er der dem Berliner Radiosender "88,8" gestand, wurden seine Nerven am Samstagabend strapaziert. Er habe sich sehnlichst gewünscht, er würde endlich von seiner Qual erlöst werden:

"Wenn jemand in den USA eine TV-Show über 4 Stunden laufen ließe, würde der Verantwortliche am nächsten Tag gefeuert werden", so Hanks über die zweite Sendung mit Markus Lanz, der eine halbe Stunde überziehen musste.

Weiter kritisierte der Schauspieler, dass er das von ihm ironisch als "Hochqualitätsfernsehen" betitelte "Wetten dass...?" einfach nicht verstehe. Gegenüber der "Hannoversche Allgemeine" erzählte er, er sei bereits das zweite Mal zu Gast gewesen und sei am vergangenen Wochenende noch perplexer als damals gewesen.
(ok-magazin.de)

Bilder der Sendung gibts hier:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...n-dass-bremen-03-11-2012-209x-update-2-a.html
und
http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...en-dass-bremen-03-11-2012-83x-update-2-a.html


----------



## Max100 (5 Nov. 2012)

Da hat er sich aber noch sehr vornehm ausgedrückt, die Sendung ist einfach nur nervig.
Und wenn man weiß, dass eh überzogen wird, warum gibt man von Senderseite nicht gleich die 30 Min. zu?:angry:
Man sollte sich endlich mal was neues einfallen lassen!


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2012)

Recht hat er :thumbup:


----------



## jupp24 (5 Nov. 2012)

Lanz kann kein Gottschalk ersetzen, da helfen die ganzen Lobhudelein nix.


----------



## wiesel (5 Nov. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> Recht hat er :thumbup:




Das hat er, war aber bei Gottschalk auch nicht viel besser. :thumbup:


----------



## comatron (5 Nov. 2012)

Wenn er die Sendung nicht versteht, ist nicht unbedingt diese daran Schuld.
Mit der Länge hat er Recht.


----------



## Trinar (5 Nov. 2012)

Die hätten die Chance nutzen sollen und Wetten Dass in Ehren abtreten lassen als Gottschalk aufgehört hat.
Es war damals schon nervig - was die jetzt fabrizieren ist imho nur noch peinlich.


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2012)

wiesel schrieb:


> Das hat er, war aber bei Gottschalk auch nicht viel besser. :thumbup:


Hab ich auch nie behauptet. Gottschalk war auch nur jemand, der den Absprung verpasst hat. Jetzt sitzt er in der Supertalent-Jury


----------



## Buterfly (5 Nov. 2012)

Gut, dass es im deutschen Fernsehen so viele qualitativ guten alternativen Sendungen gibt - ne halt mal...


----------



## Infinity (5 Nov. 2012)

"Wetten, dass...?" fand ich auch mit Gottschalk langweillig, aber da da hatte es zumindest noch etwas Niveau. Wenn jetzt aber ständig Gäste bzw. Co-Moderatoren wie Bülent Ceylan, Cindy aus Marzahn oder Atze Schröder eingeladen werden, kann man auch gleich RTL einschalten. Wer kommt das nächste Mal? Paul Panzer?

Dass sich ein Star vom Format eines Tom Hanks in einer solchen Sendung fehl am Platz fühlt, kann ich nachvollziehen, erst Recht, bei dieser armseligen "Schlag den Raab" Parodie, die Lanz jetzt mit eingebaut hat.


----------



## Jockel111 (5 Nov. 2012)

Na, ja, sich erst einladen lassen und dann auf den Tepich kotzen. 
Letztlich war er doch nur da um Werbung zu machen, also soll er sich nicht so anstellen.
Soll aber nicht heißen, dass ich das open end fernsehen nicht auch nervig finde. Gegenüber den Leuten die auf das Sportstudio warten schlichtweg eine unverschämtheit.


----------



## Chamser81 (5 Nov. 2012)

Wenn die Cindy kommt hat sich dieses Format für mich sowieso endgültig erledigt!


----------



## mario57 (5 Nov. 2012)

Infinity schrieb:


> "Wetten, dass...?" fand ich auch mit Gottschalk langweillig, aber da da hatte es zumindest noch etwas Niveau. Wenn jetzt aber ständig Gäste bzw. Co-Moderatoren wie Bülent Ceylan, Cindy aus Marzahn oder Atze Schröder eingeladen werden, kann man auch gleich RTL einschalten. Wer kommt das nächste Mal? Paul Panzer?
> 
> Dass sich ein Star vom Format eines Tom Hanks in einer solchen Sendung fehl am Platz fühlt, kann ich nachvollziehen, erst Recht, bei dieser armseligen "Schlag den Raab" Parodie, die Lanz jetzt mit eingebaut hat.



gebe Dir 100% recht!!! :angry:
Wetten dass .... ist, war und bleibt je länger je mehr, die Sendung für die soziale Unterschicht!!! Vorallem wenn diese Cindy aus Marzahn die Co-Moderatorin für immer wird!
Einfach nur Schrott, Reklamegedöns und Werbung in eigener Sache für die geladenen "Prommis"! Und das über zig Stunden, .....und es soll niemand sagen es sei bei Gottschalk anders gewesen! Der selbe Schrott!!! :kotz:
Deswegen ist ja auch das SF DRS (Schweizer Fernsehen) ausgestiegen!!!


----------



## Chamser81 (5 Nov. 2012)

mario57 schrieb:


> gebe Dir 100% recht!!! :angry:
> Wetten dass .... ist, war und bleibt je länger je mehr, die Sendung für die soziale Unterschicht!!! Vorallem wenn diese Cindy aus Marzahn die Co-Moderatorin für immer wird!
> Einfach nur Schrott, Reklamegedöns und Werbung in eigener Sache für die geladenen "Prommis"! Und das über zig Stunden, .....und es soll niemand sagen es sei bei Gottschalk anders gewesen! Der selbe Schrott!!! :kotz:
> Deswegen ist ja auch das SF DRS (Schweizer ) ausgestiegen!!!



Wenn "Wetten, Dass ...?" die Sendung für die soziale Unterschicht ist, was sind dann die Sendungen von RTL? 

Ansonsten stimme ich Deiner Kritik absolut zu!


----------



## endorstern (5 Nov. 2012)

Das beste an der sendung ist Gollum mit den bildern hehehe.

Und mir den nervigen comedy stars oder was das auch sonst für leute
sind einfach nur peinlich.Aber gegen lanz was zusagen finde ich nicht
so gut der probiert es wenigstens und hat nicht geschäut abzusagen
wie andere möchtegern mods.Im endefegt ist der lanz die ärmste sau.


----------



## cluckyluke (5 Nov. 2012)

Früher war alles besser, kann man jetzt bei Wetten dass...? so oder so sehen. Wem es nicht gefällt, der brauchts ja auch nicht anschauen. Das Problem allerdings ist doch, welcher Sender bringt ein besseres Programm an einem Samstag Abend? Wenn man nicht weggeht, ist es manchmal echt besser die Glotze auszumachen und ein Buch zu lesen. Jedenfalls bevor ich mir die RTL - Sche.... anschaue, gucke ich lieber Wetten dass...? (ja, allerdings nur wenn diese pinkfarbende Schreckschraube nicht auftaucht). Und man sollte auch Tom Hanks mit seiner Kritik verstehen. Wer es gewohnt is halbstündlich oder im 10-Minuten-Takt Interviews zu geben hat natürlich ein Problem damit, wenn er vier Stunden in einer Show sein muss. Aber trotzdem Respekt, dass er es durchgezogen hat. Bei Gottschalk wars ja üblich, dass die Leute gekommen sind, ihren Film, Buch oder sonstwas promotet haben und dann wieder abgehauen sind. So gefällt mir das schon wesentlich besser und es macht sie auch sympathischer. Naja, trotzdem gabs genügend Fremdschäm-Momente


----------



## Sachse (5 Nov. 2012)

an alle die meckern, aber eigentlich hat sich Tom Hanks sehr positiv geäußert hat, wenn man das US-Fernsehen ein bisschen kennt.

im US-Fernsehen ist es unmöglich, einfach mal so, ne Sendung um ne halbe Stunde zu überziehen, da gibts schon Probleme bei der Quotenmessung, die halbstündig erfolgt. Alles wird auf die Sekunde genau geplant und da ist Spontanität nicht gestattet. Daher hat er sich nur geäußert, das so ne Show niemals im US-Fernsehen laufen kann, aufgrund der Spontanität und den Wetten, weil man da aufpassen muss (zumindest hab ich das so erlebt bei der ersten Folge von Lanz) und da ist nix mit Berieselung

Zur Info: es gab mal ne US-Version von Wetten Dass, beerdigt nach 3 Folgen wegen mangelnder Quote, weil die zu komplex war und nach den ganzen neuerungen bei der Sendung hab ich zu Anfang auch nicht durchgeblickt, was wie läuft, aber nu ja, Qualitätsfernsehen ist zwar was anderes, aber besser als das ganze Schwachmatten Zeug, was um die Zeit auf RTL läuft.


----------



## Brian (5 Nov. 2012)

Ich mag Tom Hanks als Schauspieler und Mensch,muss aber sagen das es sich nicht gehört als Gast über den Moderator und Sendung hinterher herzuziehen,das ist ein ganz schlechter Stil und ein Mann seiner Klasse hat sowas auch nicht nötig und zeugt etwas von Arroganz,gruss Brian....


----------



## dingsbums (5 Nov. 2012)

Brian schrieb:


> Ich mag Tom Hanks als Schauspieler und Mensch,muss aber sagen das es sich nicht gehört als Gast über den Moderator und Sendung hinterher herzuziehen,das ist ein ganz schlechter Stil und ein Mann seiner Klasse hat sowas auch nicht nötig und zeugt etwas von Arroganz,gruss Brian....



Nein, meiner Meinung siehst du das falsch. Er wurde gefragt wie er zu der Sendung steht und hat ganz ehrlich geantwortet. In der Sendung musste er als menschliche Slalomstange beim Sackhüpfen herhalten (das muß man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen) und trotzdem blieb er cool. Ich finde eher, dass er seine Klasse damit bestätigt hat.

Meine Lieblingsszene in der Sendung: Tom Hanks isst ganz cool den Kuchen während der Wettkandidat den JoJo schwingt. Leider bekam er nichts auf die Gabel und für jeden wurde sichtbar: der Kuchen war aus Plastik - und das kurz nachdem sich Barbara Schöneberger und Halle Berry vollkommen übertrieben hinter einer Serviette versteckt hatten, um nicht schmutzig zu werden. Ha Ha Ha, Tom Hanks war top, der Rest ein Flop.

"Wetten dass..." ist wie ein Verkehrsunfall. Es ist schrecklich, aber man kann einfach nicht weg sehen.


----------



## WalterWhite (5 Nov. 2012)

Wie Bitte? Der Kuchen war aus Plastik? "Wetten dass ..." verkommt ohne Gottschalk einfach zur Lachnummer. Ich mag den Markus Lanz eigentlich recht gerne, aber zu "Wetten dass ..." passt er mMn einfach nicht. Tom Hanks ist cool, meine Rede!


----------



## couriousu (5 Nov. 2012)

stimme Brian voll und ganz zu - außer, daß ich mir bisher über Tom Hanks kein Urteil erlaubt hätte. Stil hätte gehabt, die Sendung zu verlassen und auf ein Honorar zu verzichten, daß der Gebührenzahler besser gar nicht wissen will - jetzt beginnt sich für mich ein Urteil herauszubilden.
Noch armseliger ist die Sensationspresse, die nun in seinem Schlepptau unterwegs ist.
Allerdings sollte man in Mainz auch überlegen, daß der ganze Klamauk einschl. einer Co-Moderatorin - egal ob die Quietschkiste Hunzicker oder ihr Pendant Cindy - der Sendung und dem Moderator gut tut - die Anwort ist ein klares 'Nein'.


----------



## cluckyluke (5 Nov. 2012)

nix gegen Tom Hanx. Seine Tweets sind spitze. Da darf er auch mal über ne 30 Jahre alte Show im im Deutschem Fernsehen lästern, der man permanent das Botox spritzt, weil sie keine neuen Ideen haben, aber dafür Milliarden an Steuergeldern (miß)brauchen. Wann gehen denn die ersten Menschen mal wegen dieser Abzocke auf die Straße? Meiner Meinung nach sollten alle anderen Sender mit dem Geld versorgt werden und ARD und ZDF nur Bezahlfernsehen sein.


----------



## JayP (6 Nov. 2012)

"Wetten,dass...?" war die letzten Jahre eigentlich auch schon zu Gottschalks Zeiten stinklangweilig, und Lanz knüpft da jetzt lückenlos an. 

Lanz macht als aufdringlicher Fragensteller in seiner wöchentlichen Sendung eine wesentlich bessere Figur als völlig überforderter Großshowmaster am Samstag Abend.

Wäre ich an Tom Hanks Stelle gewesen hätte ich dem ach so tollen David Garret seine Geige in den Allerwertesten gestopft, einfach um mir die Zeit zu vertreiben.:rock:


----------



## Chamser81 (6 Nov. 2012)

cluckyluke schrieb:


> Wann gehen denn die ersten Menschen mal wegen dieser Abzocke auf die Straße? Meiner Meinung nach sollten alle anderen Sender mit dem Geld versorgt werden und ARD und ZDF nur Bezahlfernsehen sein.



Ich glaube das die Menschen in Deutschland andere Sorgen haben als diese angebliche Abzocke! Oder anders ausgedrückt. Wenn dies ein Grund wäre auf die Straße zu gehen dann würde es uns wirklich viel zu gut gehen! 

Wer soll denn Deiner Meinung nach mit dem Geld von ARD und ZDF versorgt werden? Das Qualitätsfernsehen der privaten Sender und allen voran RTL? Na Gute Nacht!


----------



## Brian (6 Nov. 2012)

Ok zum einen muss ich sagen das ich zu meiner Aussage bleibe das Tom Hanks sich mit seiner Kritick zurückhalten sollte,mein Gott er kam als Gast von Übersee und da er schon mal da war wusste er das da auch verrückte Sachen gemacht werden und einen neuen Wetten Dass.. Moderator Mut zusprechen sollte...

Aber und jetzt kommt es,ich denke das die Sendung selbst schon seit Jahren tot und ausgelutscht ist,da ich ja schon älter bin erinnert mich das ein wenig an 'Was bin Ich' mit Robert Lembke,war eine tolle Ratesendung aber nach 30 Jahren konnte man es einfach nicht mehr sehen.Ob Lanz oder ein anderer die Sendung macht ist wurscht,das Feuer ist längst erloschen und man sollte die Sendung einstampfen,gruss Brian.....


----------



## BlueLynne (6 Nov. 2012)

für eine Hollywwood Schauspieler ist das schon eine ewig lange Zeit da drei Stunden sitzen müssen, wozu auch, bei dem normalen Stundenlohn werden die ja dort zum "Sozialhilfeempfänger", ein Stunde reicht doch für alle .....


----------



## adiga (6 Nov. 2012)

Da kann man nur zustimmen


----------



## wiesel (7 Nov. 2012)

Brian schrieb:


> Ich mag Tom Hanks als Schauspieler und Mensch,muss aber sagen das es sich nicht gehört als Gast über den Moderator und Sendung hinterher herzuziehen,das ist ein ganz schlechter Stil und ein Mann seiner Klasse hat sowas auch nicht nötig und zeugt etwas von Arroganz,gruss Brian....




Was hat denn das mit Arroganz zu tun, wenn Tom Hanks Fragen über eine Sendung beantwortet, die er im Prinzip vollkommen richtig einschätzt. Götz George hat sich vor Jahren ebenfalls ähnlich negativ über die Sendung (mit Gottschalk) ausgelassen.


----------



## Tittelelli (7 Nov. 2012)

Man kann ja die Andrea Kiewel nehmen, dann haben alle hier was zu posten und zu sabbern denn diese alte Frau wird ja hier in den Heiligenstand gehoben


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Nov. 2012)

Vielleicht sollten die meisten hier sich mal lieber über die deutschen Medien als über Tom Hanks aufregen

DWDL.de - Hanks, "Wetten, dass..?" und schlechter Journalismus

Obwohl ich nicht weiß ob das überhaupt noch lohnt


----------



## Gerd2121 (10 Nov. 2012)

Na das war ja auch was.
Vielen Dank für den Beitrag und den Link zu den Bildern.
Komme einfach nicht drüber hinweg wie der arme Tom Hanks mit der Mütze aussieht...


----------



## hotsexygirl (23 Nov. 2012)

der lanz macht das ganz gut!!!


----------



## mloranz (15 Dez. 2012)

Es ist nicht leicht in Gottschalks Fußstapfen zu treten. Für mich wirkt aber Lanz, so gern ich ihn in anderen medien sehe fehl am Platz. Wetten Dass ist ihm ne nummer zu groß.

Gedanken wär der richtige gewesen wäre enden bei mir immer in einem leeren ?


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Dez. 2012)

Deutsche Journalisten machen gerne Politik und kommentieren sie nicht nur - allen voran die "Bild"-Zeitung! Das gilt für die "richtige" Politik - das gilt aber auch für das Feuilleton inklusive der Abteilung für die leichtere Muse.

Konkret: Da hat sich doch die ganze Journalisten-Meute mit Wonne auf das Tom-Hanks-Interview gestürzt! Da wurde auch nichts missverstanden - das Interview kann, liest man den Wortlaut des Textes, bei "richtiger (Fehl-)Interpretation" so gelesen werden, dass es das aussagt, was die ganze Meute mit der "Bild" voran erreichen will: Alle an dieser Sendung Beteiligten sollen gefeuert und die Sendung eingestellt werden! Und dafür kann man jetzt eine Hollywood-Größe für sich in Anspruch nehmen! Mit Halle Berry, die gleich mit zwangsverpflichtet wurde, obwohl von ihr keine entsprechende Interview-Äußerung vorliegt, dann auch noch gleich eine zweite! Was tut es da schon zur Sache, dass die Zitate aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen sind und die beiden Stars gar nicht wissen, wie ihnen geschieht...

Mit dieser Methode hat die "Bild"-Zeitung bereits einen Bundespräsidenten und einen Verteidigungsminister zum Rücktritt gezwungen - sie wird auch mit einem kleinen Anfänger von Show-Moderator wie Markus Lanz fertig werden...ausg099 Da hab´ ich gar keine Sorgen.

Zur Show selbst: Natürlich ist das Konzept der Show nach 30 Jahren verbraucht. Und natürlich hat man bei Markus Lanz auch das Gefühl, dass ihm die Rolle des Samstagabend-"Großmoderators" nicht gerade auf den Leib geschneidert ist. Ob die Privaten mit Protagonisten wie Dieter Bohlen, Stefan Raab und Heidi Klum aber soviel Besseres zu bieten haben, darüber ließe sich zumindest diskutieren. Und ebenfalls darüber, ob die ARD mit dem klientelspezifischen Musikantenstadl und der konzeptionell mindestens so verbrauchten "Verstehen Sie Spaß"-Show etwas Besseres zu bieten hat. Immerhin ist "Wetten dass" nach wie vor die einzige deutsche Fernsehshow, in die sich überhaupt Hollywood-Stars wie Tom Hanks und Halle Berry verlieren...


----------



## Nicci72 (17 Dez. 2012)

mloranz schrieb:


> Es ist nicht leicht in Gottschalks Fußstapfen zu treten. Für mich wirkt aber Lanz, so gern ich ihn in anderen medien sehe fehl am Platz. Wetten Dass ist ihm ne nummer zu groß.
> 
> Gedanken wär der richtige gewesen wäre enden bei mir immer in einem leeren ?



Sorry, eine Reminiszenz an Thomas Gottschalk aus weiblicher Sicht: Ich erinnere vor allem, dass er an seinen weiblichen Gästen immer herum grabbelte... Und bei Michelle Hunziker habe ich immer noch das Gefühl, dass sie von ihm deshalb als Co-Moderatorin engagiert wurde, weil ihr bei einem Show-Auftritt einmal vorne alles aus dem zu tief geratenen Dekolleté herausplumpste... - das weitere siehe unter ooops So ein Dekolleté hat sie dann in der Sendung nie wieder getragen...engel09

Ja, doch, Tommy hatte schon sehr viel Charme und sein ständiges Herumgebaggere war jedenfalls kurzweiliger als Markus Lanz, dem man den Anfänger leider noch sehr ansieht und der auf mich einfach irgendwie hözern und unbeholfen wirkt, auch wenn er sich Mühe gibt.


----------



## netterkerl (17 Dez. 2012)

Recht hat er und Lanz kann sich auch freuen, er ist damit in
den Schlagzeilen und der ein oder andere Zuschauer hat bestimmt
deshalb mal wieder reingeschaut


----------



## tamoo24 (18 Dez. 2012)

Sich einladen lassen, um für sein "Produkt" zu werben und hinterher rum jammern man
möge ihn von seinen "Qualen" erlösen hat sicher nicht mehr viel mit gutem Benehmen
und/oder Souveränität zu tun.

Zur Länge der Sendung: Seiner Bemerkung ist erstmal zu entnehmen, daß es Unterschiede
im Fernsehen hier und in den USA gibt. 10minütige Werbeunterbrechungen als
Qualitätsmerkmal zu sehen, auch wenn es aus welchen Gründen auch immer in den USA nicht
möglich ist, nun ja....

Zu seiner letzten Bemerkung, er hat die Sendung nicht verstanden, ich frage mich was will uns
der Autor damit sagen? Doch wohl hoffentlich nicht das er die Sendung wirklich nicht verstanden hat...

Also was haben wir, ein US-Star auf Werbetour in Europa zieht vom Leder, man quält ihn mit
unverständlichen Sendungen, die auch noch viel zu lang sind, armer armer Tom....


----------



## papstjohannes (4 Jan. 2013)

Naja, nach dem Auftritt....


----------



## TobiasB (4 Jan. 2013)

Selber Schuld McCartney hat es immer richtig gemacht und früher den Abgang gemacht,wegen Flug und so...


----------



## tahlganis (25 März 2013)

Hanks tat mir auch leid - die Sendung vor 2 Tagen war noch viel schlechter. Einfach nur traurig.


----------



## Tom13 (29 März 2013)

Egal was Hanks dazu zu sagen hat, ich finde Wetten dass in den letzten Jahren Stinklangweilig. Die Wetten sind doch nur noch eine Pause für das Hauptziel der Sendung: Werbung für die Neuen Projekte der Gastpromis.

Schön das man für sowas GEZahlt hat.


----------



## borstel (1 Apr. 2013)

Der Lanz iss mir zu aalglatt, locker vom Hocker wirkt bei ihm immer irgendwie angesträngt!
Ich glaube der iss ein richtiger Purist und Spießer! 
Und für einen guten Gag würde der doch seine Oma die Treppe runterschubsen!


----------

